# HDMI Issues



## jonjon (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

i've recently moved house and am having a HDMI connection issue. I have HDMI cables running from my media centre which is running windows 7 to DVR input on my Yamaha RX-V170 receiver. Another HDMI cable then runs from HDMI out on the yamaha to my Hitachi plasma TV's HDMI 2 input. 

When i turn the yamaha on the red 'HDMI' light is not coming up on the amp and i'm getting a 'no Sync.Signal error message on the TV. I've had this setup before so know it works, i've tried swapping the HDMI cables over and tried the second HDMI inputs on both the yamaha and TV to no avail. I've also tried to run the HDMI directly from the media centre into the TV, i've not tried this before but it didn't work which is confusing because if it was the amp with the issue i thought this would have shown a picture...

any suggestions???
:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the Shack!

I am willing to bet that your PC is not outputting the correct resolution. Make sure that your outputting 1920×1080 at 60Hz


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

jonjon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i've recently moved house and am having a HDMI connection issue. I have HDMI cables running from my media centre which is running windows 7 to DVR input on my Yamaha RX-V170 receiver. Another HDMI cable then runs from HDMI out on the yamaha to my Hitachi plasma TV's HDMI 2 input.
> 
> ...


And your projector is.....? It sounds like you're in the wrong section of the forum.


----------



## jonjon (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for your quick response tony.... If its my media centre how would i change the output if i can't see the screen??

alan sorry new to this forum game!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should be able to hook up a normal PC monitor to it and view the settings.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would definitely try a regular monitor or at least a different display directly from the htpc.


----------

